# Substrate Heating?



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Is substrate heating actually worth the extra money?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In short...........No.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Good saves me forking out more money when I redo the tank.
Cheers.


----------



## Aqua Essentials (Jun 23, 2005)

Simpte said:


> In short...........No.


Interesting - tell me why Amano uses undergravel heating then?... :?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

OK here we go again with Amano. Lets clear the table now............
1. Amano is GREAT at landscaping but doesn't know much about growing plants.

2. If you had a company that sold substrate heating, would you push it also?

3. Jeff Senske (Amano's Counterpart here in the US) doesn't use it and he's the only source of ada products here in the US.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3135&highlight=substrate+Heating
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=6002

T. Amano has a wonderful line of products, but he is NOT the end all be all when it comes to GROWING plants.


----------



## neon7 (Jul 28, 2005)

thank you Simte amanos pictures are beutifull but I have been growing plants for years and its just impossible to keep a tank looking like that long term.I use substrate heat but just to keep yhe substrste from getting cold. stick your hand in the mud at the lake and see if its cold.nothing high tech its diy system that I put together with a waterbed heater under the tank doesn't keep the water warm I have to use conventional heaters for that but it does keep yhe sub. just warm enough.


----------

